# VIRUS Warning



## hcpens (Apr 9, 2015)

When I use the mod note: removed 'virus' link site to download the program, I get a virus warning from my AVG Cloud antivirus software, saying: Trojan horse Generic is a malicious application that allows hackers to remotely access you computer system letting them modify files, steal personal information and install more unwanted software. 

anyone else having a problem?

Thanks


----------



## Akula (Apr 9, 2015)

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

direct downloads with MD5 sum
http://www.gimp.org/downloads/


----------



## designer (Apr 9, 2015)

No problem with the download before.  But then that is why I don't use AVG  Way too many false positives.  I don't use any AV software written in a foreign country either though.


----------



## magpens (Apr 9, 2015)

What does AVG mean ..... Anti Virus Gnu ?????


----------



## hcpens (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks, that worked.


----------



## bedangerous (Apr 9, 2015)

Dude, get a MAC.


----------



## hcpens (Apr 9, 2015)

*MAC for an old retired PC user*

:biggrin:I'll start a fund raiser and you can contribute to it for my MAC.


----------



## Akula (Apr 9, 2015)

hcpens said:


> :biggrin:I'll start a fund raiser and you can contribute to it for my MAC.




Take 80% and use it for wood turning, the rest should get you a nice linux machine LOL


----------



## 79spitfire (Apr 13, 2015)

Akula said:


> hcpens said:
> 
> 
> > :biggrin:I'll start a fund raiser and you can contribute to it for my MAC.
> ...


That's what I did...


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 21, 2015)

bedangerous said:


> Dude, get a MAC.



To Heck with that, get Linux. Cheaper and you don't have to buy a new computer. And, most programs are FREE. AND the OS's are free. I use Linux Mint 17.1 and haven't booted into window in months. I only use windows for some games I play, and they are slowly moving to Linux too. And NO, you don't have to be a geek to use it.


----------

